# Looking out our back door



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2021)

left to right

Shadow...Snowball...Ghost


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2021)

All I see is a kitty cat, a white persian.  and the big white glob is snow?


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2021)

I know everyone "sees" things differently...but WOW!

On the left is a female Kinder Goat named Shadow, her head is pointed to her left, in the middle is our female furry white dog, laying down in the cool dirt, and on the right is Ghost, Shadow's brother.


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2021)

The only clear thing I notice is the goat to the left. I figured the animal to the right was probably a goat also due to its  ears. The white blob looks like an oversized albino budgie to me  lol


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2021)

Sorry about the "screen shot". 

Here they are in the goat pasture.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)

I like goats. I love when they scream!

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/all-goats-all-the-time.37028/


----------



## squatting dog (May 8, 2021)

Not much to see out our backyard... and I like it that way. Mama headed for the creek.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Not much to see out our backyard... and I like it that way. Mama headed for the creek.
> 
> View attachment 163970


It's beautiful!


----------

